
A cheat-sheet for picking the right chart / data vis - bmpafa
https://i.imgur.com/Jx6AFaf.png
======
bmpafa
the PDF from which the img was made:
[https://community.qlik.com/servlet/JiveServlet/download/1215...](https://community.qlik.com/servlet/JiveServlet/download/1215790-266408/Choosing-
A-GoodChart-Dissected-FINAL%20\(1\).pdf)

